# Cakes using artificial sweetener



## Carob

Today I tried to make my husband a birthday cake using artificial sweetener powder, disaster is to strong a word but it certainly did not turn out well 
Has anyone got any suggestions on how to make things like cakes or biscuits using artificial sweetener in powder form? 
Many thanks
Carol


----------



## Northerner

What type of sweetener were you using? Most of the branded sweeteners have recipes on their websites and tips on how to replace other sources of sweetness with their products. Here's the one for Splenda, which I think a few of our members have used: http://www.splenda.co.uk/recipes/baking_with_splenda

I've got a box that I've had for a year - keep meaning to make some muffins but haven't got round to it yet!


----------



## KayC

Carob said:


> Today I tried to make my husband a birthday cake using artificial sweetener powder, disaster is to strong a word but it certainly did not turn out well
> Has anyone got any suggestions on how to make things like cakes or biscuits using artificial sweetener in powder form?
> Many thanks
> Carol



Hi Carol
Last week I baked a banana bread.  I used mashed banana, flour, eggs, no-fat yoghurt, and artficial sweetener Hermestus (spel no good).  It looked paler than nomal banana bread as virtually no fat is used, but tasted OK.  That's because I didn't use much artificial sweetener but relied on banana's natural sweetness....still lower sugar content, I suppose.   If I replace the half amount of flour with the same amount of almond powder, it will be even lower in GI.


----------



## gail1

just one thing to remember you dont need to use the same weight of sweetner as sugar. Best thing is to go on website of the sweetner you are using. Good luck and let us know how you get on. Happy baking


----------



## Lewy

I have a similar question. My Mum is attempting to make me a 21st Birthday cake for our meal out with extended family tomorrow. We tried lots of different diabetic cook books for ideas today but unfortunately there wasn't anything that remotely resembled a birthday cake.

So my Mum is going to make a sponge cake with a sugar substitute like Splenda and diabetic jam with low fat cream for the filling. In case things go bad does anyone know where we could pick up a suitable cake that I would be able to have a piece of without annhilating my steady week of blood sugar levels lol? Any perticular supermarkets??  

Any advice would be greatly appreciated, after all it wouldn't be a birthday without blowing out the candles and eating some cake right?


----------



## Carob

Thankyou for the information at the moment I am using Tescos own brand of artificial sweetener as it is cheaper and we get through two jars a week.
I will have a really good look at the site and the recipes on it, has anyone joined their recipe club?
Carol


----------



## Northerner

Lewy said:


> I have a similar question. My Mum is attempting to make me a 21st Birthday cake for our meal out with extended family tomorrow. We tried lots of different diabetic cook books for ideas today but unfortunately there wasn't anything that remotely resembled a birthday cake.
> 
> So my Mum is going to make a sponge cake with a sugar substitute like Splenda and diabetic jam with low fat cream for the filling. In case things go bad does anyone know where we could pick up a suitable cake that I would be able to have a piece of without annhilating my steady week of blood sugar levels lol? Any perticular supermarkets??
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated, after all it wouldn't be a birthday without blowing out the candles and eating some cake right?



To be honest Lewy, I just get ordinary cake for my birthday. I don't eat a lot of it, and because I am on insulin I can inject sufficient to combat the carbohydrate in it. Even if I get it wrong, it's only once a year. I know you are very newly diagnosed, so this will probably not be possible for you this year, but looking ahead, don't think that you need to eat anything different from your non-diabetic friends and family - you just need to make sure it is a treat and not every day 

This is the cake I had last birthday (plus plenty of insulin for it!):


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Lewy said:


> I have a similar question. My Mum is attempting to make me a 21st Birthday cake for our meal out with extended family tomorrow. We tried lots of different diabetic cook books for ideas today but unfortunately there wasn't anything that remotely resembled a birthday cake.
> 
> So my Mum is going to make a sponge cake with a sugar substitute like Splenda and diabetic jam with low fat cream for the filling. In case things go bad does anyone know where we could pick up a suitable cake that I would be able to have a piece of without annhilating my steady week of blood sugar levels lol? Any perticular supermarkets??
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated, after all it wouldn't be a birthday without blowing out the candles and eating some cake right?



Hi Lewy - as it's your 21st birthday I honestly wouldn't worry about having a "real cake" as it were, as it is a special treat. Just don't go overboard and you should be fine. After all, you only turn 21 once


----------



## SacredHeart

Sweeteners don't work well for cakes. It's something to do with the crystaline structure of real sugar. I've experimented with it a few times, and the texture is just never right. Biscuits on the other hand are a real winner with Splenda. But for cakes, I'd just do what everyone else says and have proper cake!


----------



## shiv

SacredHeart said:


> Sweeteners don't work well for cakes. It's something to do with the crystaline structure of real sugar. I've experimented with it a few times, and the texture is just never right. Biscuits on the other hand are a real winner with Splenda. But for cakes, I'd just do what everyone else says and have proper cake!



Care to share any good splenda biscuit recipes? I'm always looking for new things to try and make, especially if they can be done with splenda.


----------

